# Gondola Jumper at Whistler



## KellionBane (Oct 20, 2013)

Video explains it all.






The authorities arrested the woman at the top of the gondola, and they're still looking for the jumper...

Whistler Peak 2 Peak BASE jump leads to woman's arrest - British Columbia - CBC News


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

While I don't condone such reckless behaviour, putting people's lives in jeopardy, blah, blah, blah,...
That was a pretty cool video!

I'm guessing they didn't sign a waiver before doing this stunt.:laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

KellionBane said:


> The authorities arrested the woman at the top of the gondola


for what? :icon_scratch:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> for what? :icon_scratch:


How about damaging the gondola?


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> for what? :icon_scratch:


Somewhere I read that they caused about $10,000 worth of damage.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

looks fun....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

GreyDragon said:


> How about damaging the gondola?


I just skipped to the part where he jumped, so I must have missed that.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I just skipped to the part where he jumped, so I must have missed that.


Her sticking her foot out to hold the door open is not standard gondola riding protocol.


----------



## KellionBane (Oct 20, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> for what? :icon_scratch:


They could charge her with a few things...

Like...

23. (1) An accessory after the fact to an offence is one who, knowing that a person has been a party to the offence, receives, comforts or assists that person for the purpose of enabling that person to escape.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

I mean, its a big deal since the resort has liability issues and all that i guess. but noone was hurt, i imagine theyll give up looking for the fella at the end... to bad they had video... if there was no video the girl would actually have a shot in court... alls she needed to say, is "I couldn't prevent him from doing the stunt i fear if i stopped him he would have pushed me out of the gondola"


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Right at the beginning of the video you can see that they used a winch to crank the door open. That door is NOT going to open smoothly without a little work.

The girl faces not only possible criminal charges but also civil charges. If Whistler can't get the guy, they'll go after the girl for all the $. And BTW, the "I feared for my life" defense kind of loses a little credibility when you go on to refuse to identify the guy.


----------



## KellionBane (Oct 20, 2013)

You see his face reflected in the door for a split second... I'm sure some creative people out there, could probably lift an image off of that still.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Apparently, they were investigating the video and she lied. She had no idea that the video was even online. They gave her a second chance the next day and she lied again. They charged her with obstruction.

Meanwhile, forcing the door open damaged the automatic locking mechanism to the tune of $10K or so.

They've got the guy's Ontario drivers license but not his local BC address.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Bones said:


> Meanwhile, forcing the door open damaged the automatic locking mechanism to the tune of $10K or so


Damn. I'm in the wrong business. I need to get in the gondola automatic locking mechanism business. :laugh:


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Damn. I'm in the wrong business. I need to get in the gondola automatic locking mechanism business. :laugh:


I was on the Peak-to-Peak last week for the first time ever. That is one impressive piece of engineering (2.7 miles long, 1500 feet high and only 4 towers) I am not surprised that the locking mechanism costs that much, everything about that system is cutting edge.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Bones said:


> They've got the guy's Ontario drivers license but not his local BC address.


Then they've got his name and pic. Sooner or later they'll just publish it, maybe with a Crimestoppers reward. Or maybe Whistler will put up a reward.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

KellionBane said:


> You see his face reflected in the door for a split second... I'm sure some creative people out there, could probably lift an image off of that still.


If you believe the movies, they'll be able to pull his cell phone number from the reflection of the phone in the reflection in his eyes on the reflection on the door, remotely activate the phone's GPS, read the position, and drop some Special Forces in to surround him.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Girl wasn't very smart, especially since it sounds like she might be a Whistler local.

Beyond the criminal charges, it's got to suck being lifetime banned from your home mountain (assuming she's not put in jail for some time). You'd basically have to move your whole life to another city since you're taking away the whole point of living in Whistler.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

10k for an auto door locking mechanism? Bullshit.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

NoOtherOptions said:


> 10k for an auto door locking mechanism? Bullshit.


Remember you're paying for custom parts, workers time etc. It's not just a straight go to home depot and buy one part deal.

Not to mention with things like this it's a safety issue where they may have to replace and check a lot of things just to make sure it's all compliant, even if nothing is wrong with the actual part.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Jed said:


> Remember you're paying for custom parts, workers time etc. It's not just a straight go to home depot and buy one part deal.
> 
> Not to mention with things like this it's a safety issue where they may have to replace and check a lot of things just to make sure it's all compliant, even if nothing is wrong with the actual part.


It's not 10k. That's an inflated number. The cabins probably cost 10k a piece so they are inflating the numbers.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

NoOtherOptions said:


> It's not 10k. That's an inflated number. The cabins probably cost 10k a piece so they are inflating the numbers.


Never underestimate how much money is wasted on safety related checks and testing, especially after Whistler got sued because of gondolas falling a few seasons back.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

No one in Canada is capable of repairing those cars. They have to be detached by a certified team from Germany. And the parts are made in Austria. They won't ship the actual parts to Canada because of NAFTA, so Whistler has to pay to have them imported into the US and then smuggled across the border by pot dealers from the Lib Tech day shift.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

NoOtherOptions said:


> 10k for an auto door locking mechanism? Bullshit.


It's not hard to run up a $10K bill on anything safety related nowadays. It's why I don't carry collision insurance on my 9 year old car, a fender bender repair starts at a grand.

And the peak-to-peak is not a run of the mill gondola, each car holds 28 people


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

tonicusa said:


> No one in Canada is capable of repairing those cars. They have to be detached by a certified team from Germany. And the parts are made in Austria. They won't ship the actual parts to Canada because of NAFTA, so Whistler has to pay to have them imported into the US and then smuggled across the border by pot dealers from the Lib Tech day shift.


Lol I thought you were being serious up until the dead end Lib Tech comment. Fucking gold.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

The P2P cost like $50+ mill to build? Pretty sure the gondolas are worth a decent chunk of change. Lift equipment might not look that sophisticated but they're highly engineered and manufactured with extreme precision by very specialized companies. These things cost money, and the more custom the pricier.

The whole "criminal" aspect of this kinda sucks. Dude should have to pay for the damage, but probably didn't realize the effect it would have and was no doubt caught up in the moment. A criminal record and all that crap kinda just seems extreme when you look at how victimless it is other than the fact that some property belonging to a company worth many millions was damaged. People get away with way worse all the time... but it figures with the lack of justice system.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't underestimate the deterrent factor in any punishment.
We all seem to find the video of the jump entertaining.
What's to stop any thrill seeker from trying this again?
A harsh punishment.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Don't underestimate the deterrent factor in any punishment.
> We all seem to find the video of the jump entertaining.
> What's to stop any thrill seeker from trying this again?
> A harsh punishment.


Same thing with Russians climbing building. They don't want anyone to replicate the stunt so they hit them hard with the dick of law.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

tonicusa said:


> No one in Canada is capable of repairing those cars. They have to be detached by a certified team from Germany. And the parts are made in Austria. They won't ship the actual parts to Canada because of NAFTA, so Whistler has to pay to have them imported into the US and then smuggled across the border by pot dealers from the Lib Tech day shift.


well played sir


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

bcDude should go to jail... for having the most annoying voice in BC. It was much more enjoyable on mute.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

BASE jumpers have a long history of getting charged. Dude knew that and seemed to have a plan. His plan included damaging property to get what he wanted.

But....he was an idiot and posted his video online.

I don't feel bad for him: this wasn't an accident, he knew what the consequences would be


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

NoOtherOptions said:


> It's not 10k. That's an inflated number. The cabins probably cost 10k a piece so they are inflating the numbers.


Not a chance, each of those cabins probably cost upward of 100k - it's not just a few bits of steel bolted together. 10k for repairs is more than likely conservative. As soon as you have large scale, specialised equipment in a high profit industry everything costs exponentially more. 

Jed's right, even if they can fix it on site the labour costs + statutory checks alone would be a shit tonne of cash. You're talking x-ray and non-destructive testing which costs a bomb. On top of that they're going to have to take that gondy out of service which means a reduced mean time before failure / maintenance frequency for the rest of the gondolas (bearings, idler wheels, linkages etc I assume would all be maintained or replaced at a rate determined by both weight carried and time in service) so that's both an opportunity cost and increased operating costs. If they have a passenger rate they want to keep up then they're going to have to speed up the winders, therefore up goes your operating cost again. 

You'd be very surprised how much taking out one link in any system (even as simple as a gondola) can cost.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Is it just me or did it sound like that girl has down syndrome? The incoherent noises that she was making made me really hope that the guy pushed her out of the car on the way out.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

LOL it's definitely not just you.


----------



## luckboxing (Nov 16, 2010)

That's the 3rd gondola he amaged trying to figure it out, not the only one.


----------



## everest (Jan 20, 2009)

I am actually kind of surprised no one has done it sooner. When they first opened the gondola with Shane McConkey and Miles Daisher base jumping off it (legally mind you), it kinda sets the idea for others.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Big Foot said:


> Is it just me or did it sound like that girl has down syndrome? The incoherent noises that she was making made me really hope that the guy pushed her out of the car on the way out.





hardasacatshead said:


> LOL it's definitely not just you.


laaaawwwwwlllllzzzzz


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

lol sweet 2 second drop before he pulls the chute. i've had longer free fall time on cliff jumps. dude deserves to pay the repair bill, heaps of places to legally base jump that would be just as fun.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

haha just found this. this is how you do it right
EpicTV Video: "Illegal DOUBLE BASE Jump from Moving Gondola"


----------

